# Shrimp safe anti parasite



## Aqua360 (3 Mar 2016)

Hi all,

Today I got some more cherry shrimp, not many; like 6, and having sat and watched the tank very closely, I noticed that a couple of my minnows had flesh protruding from their gills, in what I can only assume is flukes. 

I'd like to treat for this with a general anti parasite, but am absolutely paranoid about my cherry shrimps. I think in the US they treat with 'prazi pro' that is shrimp safe, but doesn't sell here in the UK for legal reasons. 

Is anyone aware of an alternative I can dose with? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## zozo (4 Mar 2016)

Drop Dr. Fiona a line she's a well known UK fish doctor and with her team she developed her own fish meds.  Describe you're observations and or maybe a pic will do even better if possible. She will swiftly reply to you with what to do and what to use. She probably will have more questions and will advice FlukeSolve, but i think it's always better to ask first and hear it from the doctor in person.
http://www.fish-treatment.co.uk/
just use the contact e-mail adress from this website.

I've used Flukesolve to succesfully cure a school of pygmae corys from a trichodyna (parasite) infection.. And it is absolutely shrimp and or snail safe. Flukesolve is Praziquantel based medicine, it comes in powder form, which is much safer to use and can there for be used safely for longer periodes of time.

Other manufacturers also have praziquantel based meds, but as desolved in ethanol.. Stay if possible away from in alcohol deluted meds, they are easily overdosed and can turn your tank over in days with bacterial and or algae blooms. Not the praziquantel overdose but the ethanol overdose would be the cause. That's probably the rason why those ethanol crap only can be used for 24 hours as oftenly adviced. It wont oftenly be enough to kill off all parasites.. Flukesolve can be used as 14 day treatment or even longer without any ill effects to any of you tank inhabitants.


Good luck..


----------



## Aqua360 (5 Mar 2016)

zozo said:


> Drop Dr. Fiona a line she's a well known UK fish doctor and with her team she developed her own fish meds.  Describe you're observations and or maybe a pic will do even better if possible. She will swiftly reply to you with what to do and what to use. She probably will have more questions and will advice FlukeSolve, but i think it's always better to ask first and hear it from the doctor in person.
> http://www.fish-treatment.co.uk/
> just use the contact e-mail adress from this website.
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## BENZ0 (29 Jun 2020)

Hi all, my shrimp have got Scutariella japonica just bought some Ventark Fluke Solve to treat the poorly shrimp. I’ve got nano 30L tank so going to dose now but just wondering how many times I need to repeat the treatment.  When do I do a water change?  Thanks


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jun 2020)

Hi all, 
Welcome,





BENZ0 said:


> my shrimp have got Scutariella japonica


 I'm sorry to hear that.  We have a <"S_cutellaria_ thread"> that might help.

cheers Darrel


----------



## BENZ0 (29 Jun 2020)

Where to find the threads? I’m all new to this


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jun 2020)

Hi all,





BENZ0 said:


> Where to find the threads? I’m all new to this


Click on <"the link">.

cheers Darrel


----------

